# Glycerine



## Riaz

so i got my hands on some at pick n pay, then added a few drops to my exiting flavor in my tank and it completely muted the taste.

am i doing something wrong?

just wanted to test it and see how much more vape ill get when adding this.

i do know that i need to go thru the whole tutty frutty with the PG, nic and flavor, but is the VG really so potent?

i also noticed that after a few pulls, i get a very burnt taste, but then goes away again and back to the tastelessness


----------



## Derick

Did you get the BP or normal plain Glycerine?


----------



## Gizmo

That's very strange. But then again I have no experience with diy liquids


----------



## Derick

Remember if you are just adding unflavoured VG then you are diluting your flavour in the mix.

So lets say you were at 15% flavour - now you added a few drops to your tank and reduced your flavour volume to like 10% (for example) (you also reduced your nic content for the same reason)

Add to that - VG is not a very good flavour carrier - so for VG you generally add a bit more flavour to the mix to get the same level of flavour in the vapour as PG has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Derick said:


> Did you get the BP or normal plain Glycerine?


 
i got the pure glycerine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Derick said:


> Remember if you are just adding unflavoured VG then you are diluting your flavour in the mix.
> 
> So lets say you were at 15% flavour - now you added a few drops to your tank and reduced your flavour volume to like 10% (for example) (you also reduced your nic content for the same reason)
> 
> Add to that - VG is not a very good flavour carrier - so for VG you generally add a bit more flavour to the mix to get the same level of flavour in the vapour as PG has.


 
understood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

And I think the burnt taste is because of the thickness change of the juice after you added the VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Riaz said:


> i got the pure glycerine


 Yep, if it doesn't sy BP then it is not 

BP stand for British Pharmaceutical grade - 97.5% pure at least, if I remember correctly

Other glycerin can be anything , no guarantees on purity - short term it probably wont be a problem, but you don't know what else is in the normal glycerine that you are inhaling and what issues it can cause long term.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Derick said:


> Yep, if it doesn't sy BP then it is not
> 
> BP stand for British Pharmaceutical grade - 97.5% pure at least, if I remember correctly
> 
> Other glycerin can be anything , no guarantees on purity - short term it probably wont be a problem, but you don't know what else is in the normal glycerine that you are inhaling and what issues it can cause long term.


 
on the bottle, its says, ingredients- vegetable glycerine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Riaz said:


> on the bottle, its says, ingredients- vegetable glycerine


Yep it is glycerin, it is just not as pure as pharmaceutical grade - like I said, probably not an issue, but when it comes to putting stuff in your lungs rather go for the purest you can find

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

You can Buy Dolly Varden at most pharmacies, and it is B.P Rated.
ANother brand is Alpha Chem or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Yep and the BP grade is not really much more expensive - I think I paid Like R20 for R250ml at our local pharmacy, but you can probably get more fore cheaper at Dischem - I have also heard that Dischem sells PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

I bought 500ml PG for R.70-00 and 400ml VG for R.40-00 at my local. My Dischem wasn't very helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN

Yup got both at Diskem , B.P Glycerin is on the shelves but you have to ask for PG at the dispensary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Derick said:


> Yep and the BP grade is not really much more expensive - I think I paid Like R20 for R250ml at our local pharmacy, but you can probably get more fore cheaper at Dischem - I have also heard that Dischem sells PG


Indeed. I had to order the PG, but it only took 2 days to be delivered at the branch. Bought 1L PG, so I guess that will last me a while. Cost was something like R150 or something for 1L.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Don't forget that the BP Glycerin's viscosity differs greatly from the PG Glycol so you must add 15 to 20% distilled water to it.


----------



## CraftyZA

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Don't forget that the BP Glycerin's viscosity differs greatly from the PG Glycol so you must add 15 to 20% distilled water to it.


or vodka. booze aid to improve the lost th from vg. funny enough, it is also a great carrier.


----------



## Vaping Jakes

CraftyZA said:


> Indeed. I had to order the PG, but it only took 2 days to be delivered at the branch. Bought 1L PG, so I guess that will last me a while. Cost was something like R150 or something for 1L.


 
Crafty, which branch ordered for you. I have been to Raslouw and Centurion, and both times the people were less than helpfull

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Go to Raslouw, and ask for Annemarie. Alternativly, you can just drop her a mail on annemarie@dischem.co.za and ask her to order.
It comes in 500ml bottles for R75 each


----------



## Vaping Jakes

CraftyZA said:


> Go to Raslouw, and ask for Annemarie. Alternativly, you can just drop her a mail on annemarie@dischem.co.za and ask her to order.
> It comes in 500ml bottles for R75 each


Super, thanks for the info. Before I spend another dime on tanks, rba's etc, I have to sort out my juice preference, especially the pg/vg ratio and nicotene content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

patiently biting all my nails off as i wait for my diy order to come through. picked up by fastway on thursday morning, their online tracking is laughable, nothing new after that


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Yeah. I have been using VG juice and although I get plumes of vapour, I get no TH. The taste is also bland and I thought it was my taste buds the the e-cig damaged over the years. No matter how much menthol crystals I chuck in, it still tastes like smoking newspaper.
Must try with 20% PG added. Or vodka. I think vodka as I can drink it if my coil dies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

yeah have a similar problem, and now that you mention it, must be me using too much VG also. getting muted flavour so i'll me adding more pg to my mixes from now on and distilling some water to add to the vg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Vaping Jakes said:


> Super, thanks for the info. Before I spend another dime on tanks, rba's etc, I have to sort out my juice preference, especially the pg/vg ratio and nicotene content.


 
Hey,
Annamarie just contacted me, I think she misplaced your email address or contact number. Can you please PM me your contact details, or alternatively contact her again. If you ordered, I suspect your PG is ready for collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

So where boys getting liquid nic from?


----------



## CraftyZA

RevnLucky7 said:


> So where boys getting liquid nic from?


Taking chances ordering from Canada, or the states. Mine worked out perfect. Stroodle got got whacked R1005 in tax.
Otherwise, you can get from Oupa on the forum or eciggies at R100 for 30 ml of 36mg/ml nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

What size did Stroodle order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

RevnLucky7 said:


> What size did Stroodle order?


 
I ordered quite alot

*236 ml Unflavored Nicotine Juice USA made*(Nicotine Strength: 12 mg/ml (Mild), Blend: PG 80% VG 20% )

Along with some flavours, so I guess it was my own stupidity for ordering such a large amount but Mt Baker also marked the invoice with a lower value - I got charged extra because it got stopped by customs and had to go through port of health and all sorts of other crap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Well at least it got through - thinking of trying those Atmos liquids we've been eyeing...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Do it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Melinda trying to get hold of them, but they are rather pathetic regarding customer contact - will keep on trying - Hoping that once you order from them they will be a bit more responsive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys I sent my daughter off to Dischem to buy Glycerin and she came back with two bottles but it doesn't say VG or PG anywhere? Just BP? What on earth is BP and is it OK?


----------



## CraftyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys I sent my daughter off to Dischem to buy Glycerin and she came back with two bottles but it doesn't say VG or PG anywhere? Just BP? What on earth is BP and is it OK?


That is perfectly fine. Bp is british Pharm. grade.
That is vg you have there


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys I sent my daughter off to Dischem to buy Glycerin and she came back with two bottles but it doesn't say VG or PG anywhere? Just BP? What on earth is BP and is it OK?


Perfect Rob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys I sent my daughter off to Dischem to buy Glycerin and she came back with two bottles but it doesn't say VG or PG anywhere? Just BP? What on earth is BP and is it OK?



BP stands for British Pharmacopoeia. So it's a pharmaceutical grade and safe to use

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

That's what I'm using. BP stands for British pharma...something.

It's pharmaceutical grade VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CraftyZA said:


> That is perfectly fine. Bp is british Pharm. grade.
> That is vg you have there



Thanks @CraftyZA! Now to tone down some juices and see if they vapable!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys I sent my daughter off to Dischem to buy Glycerin and she came back with two bottles but it doesn't say VG or PG anywhere? Just BP? What on earth is BP and is it OK?



BP = British Pharmaceutical grade, 100% good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Oh, so not British Petroleum?  you making rocket fuel? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShaneW

crack2483 said:


> Oh, so not British Petroleum?  you making rocket fuel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Add some of that and you will surely vape your face off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

VG is Vegetable Glycerine which does not infringe on the views of vegetarians. Glycerine BP is perfectly safe and is pharma grade as well


----------



## drew

Might not be true VG though, unless it actually states vegetable origin it could be manufactured from animal fats. Still no problem with it, I've used it, didn't die


----------



## Gazzacpt

I got mixed results with alphapharm BP glycerine but the dolly varden stuff seems to work well. Also ordered some proper VG from @drew.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

I tried some of that glycerin bp last week in a new Kayfun setup too see if it still keeps leaking and I didn't want to risk wasting precious juice. Made the mistake of inhaling a massive drag. Urrghhhh! Disgusting to the max!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Reinvanhardt said:


> I tried some of that glycerin bp last week in a new Kayfun setup too see if it still keeps leaking and I didn't want to risk wasting precious juice. Made the mistake of inhaling a massive drag. Urrghhhh! Disgusting to the max!


Glycerin shouldn't realy taste like anything. Just a bit of sweetness.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## drew

Gazzacpt said:


> Glycerin shouldn't realy taste like anything. Just a bit of sweetness.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


True @Gazzacpt. 

Was it a new kayfun @Reinvanhardt? Maybe you were tasting machine oil


----------



## Reinvanhardt

drew said:


> True @Gazzacpt.
> 
> Was it a new kayfun @Reinvanhardt? Maybe you were tasting machine oil



Mmm... I can't really remember the taste that well and I not keen to try again but I think it was a too strong chemical taste or maybe it was all that vapour and throat hit with no taste association confused my taste buds a tad. Anyway I gagged a lot. And no machine oil was present. Kayfun is a couple of weeks old and has had many thorough cleaning sessions.

Also, when diluting too strong juices with glycerine I can only get to about a 10% ratio before spoiling the juice. I suppose that's normal because you're diluting the flavour as well.


----------



## Derick

The V in VG is for when the glycerine is made from using plant materials only - it can also be made from animal fats etc. - but important to note that the end product is exactly the same chemical formula, so no way to tell which end product you have

A lot of Glycerine in SA is VG, some is not, in the end it only matters if you are a vegan

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine

CraftyZA said:


> You can Buy Dolly Varden at most pharmacies, and it is B.P Rated.
> ANother brand is Alpha Chem or something like that.



Thanks for this. I just bought the Dolly Varden VG, which states B.P. I bought it from Jumbo Cash and Carry in Durban, very cheap. I was Googling VG for safety and I arrived here. Now I know I have bought the right stuff.


----------



## zadiac

When diluting ejuice for the nicotine, I use the same ratio of VG/PG that the juice is made of so as to not mute the flavor too much. If I dilute a juice because the flavor is too strong, then I use either pure VG or VG mixed with distilled water. If you don't mind PG then use only PG to dilute for nicotine and retain more of your flavor.


----------



## CraftyZA

Just a note on flavor retention:
You will have to steep the liquid again.
Don't dilute, and immediately fill your tank. Give it a couple of days, and shake it a couple of times a day. No need to steep with the lid of, since you are not introducing new volatiles into the mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

